# Schur!



## dcmer (15 Jan. 2016)

26 Jahre.
Die Begrüßung erklärt auch die Herkunft.


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Jan. 2016)

*Ei Gude Wie *​


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Jan. 2016)

dcmer schrieb:


> Die Begrüßung erklärt auch die Herkunft.



*Schur: "das Abschneiden des Wollhaars bei Schafen und anderen Nutztieren"* 

Bei uns heißt das Hallo und Guten Tag. Oder einfach Guden 

Willkommen in der Celebboard-Zone


----------



## General (16 Jan. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

